# Proyecto de motores con polarizacion variable



## unbas (Feb 4, 2007)

Hola acabo de registarme y deciros q teneis información muy pero muy amplio sobre electronica, os felicito, No se si este post esta en su debido lugar, de no ser asi porfavor muevanlo. 

Bueno resulta q soy aficcionado a la tecnologia wireless o wifi como prefieran cuando tengo algo de tiempo libre me gusta dedicarlo a hacer antenas caseras para mejorar la cobertura, pero estoy un poco cansado de sacar siempre la mano a la ventana. Me gustaria q me echaran una mano con un circuito bastante simple pero con posibilidad de invertir la polaridad. 

Bueno el caso es q he ojeado por internet algunos circuitos sobre dirigir este tipo de antenas de poco peso con servomotores de radio control o aeromodelismo, Mi proyecto es el siguiente, y me gustaria saber si es viable hacerlo: 
Como material tenia pensado hacerlo con un conector USB para sacar 5v, un motor ( simple de jueguetes de radiocontrol ) q funcione con ese o con menos voltaje, y un pulsador (para q no gire demasido y poder dar cortes rapidos) el problema me viene en q no se como hacer para obtener doble polaridad, para poder mover el motor a derechas o a izquiedas segun la polaridad q tenga. 

Espero q puedan ayudarme, es un proyecto q tengo en mente hace tiempo y no encuentro solucion ya q no soy entendido en electronica, y de antemano muchisimas gracias


----------



## Aristides (Feb 5, 2007)

Hola unbas, a los servos de modelismo, les corresponde una posición del eje, de acuerdo al ancho del pulso que reciben por el terminal de entrada (por lo general blanco), los otros dos cables son de alimentación, 5 volts, (rojo=positivo, negro masa).

En este libro está bien explicado:

http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/books/edu/WAMv1_1Spanish.pdf


----------



## El nombre (Feb 6, 2007)

Aquí puedes encontrar más información sobre el L293B que se suele usar para eso:

http://www.x-robotics.com/motorizacion.htm

Y para trucar los servos ( que funcionen con tan solo aplicar tensión) 

http://www.x-robotics.com/montaje.htm

Saludos


----------



## unbas (Mar 6, 2008)

Perdonaz la tardanza, ya casi ha pasado un año, el proyecto al final lo deje de lado, pero ahora vuelvo a retomarlo.

Muchisimas gracias por los enlaces seguramente me sean de ayuda.

Por cierto en el primer mensaje hice mencion a usar servomotores, pero realmente lo que me gustaria hacer es usar motores normales y corrientes como lo que usan los cohes RC de niños, mas que nada y principalmente por que tengo varios, y por el tema de ver como funciona.


----------

